# Recommend a ND Gunsmith?



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

With the tragic death of Randy Myers last Summer, I lost not only a friend but pretty much the only gunsmith I used in about 25 years. His work was always top shelf, he was fast, and his rates were more than fair. I could drop off a rifle at Randy's, then somehow spend a couple hours shooting the breeze with him in his shop. Guys who knew Randy know what I'm talking about...

The only other guy I took a job to worked out of Gander Mt. In Fargo, but apparently is not there anymore.

Can someone recommend a trained gunsmith or smiths (not self taught basement type) in Grand Forks, Minot, Bismarck, or Fargo (in order of distance from Devils Lake). Just PM the info, any help would be greatly appreciated...

Thanks
NDT


----------



## fullrut (Aug 13, 2007)

Gordy Linell in Grand Forks

Northern Rifle Accurizing
1624 10th Ave N, Grand Forks, ND 58203
(701) 775-7101


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I take mine to the gunsmith at The Outdoorsmen on 13 Ave in Fargo.He usually has a lot of work,so it may take a week to get at it.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

ND Terminator we need to get our forward Devils Lake people on this! I have even talk to one board member about. Devils Lake needs a gunsmith!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

That is a good idea, what do we need to do?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Magnum you are 100% correct. A guy won't get rich doing it in the Lake Region, but he would make a decent living and stay busy. I believe the basic course to become a gunsmith is 2 years, I think Randy did his in Colorado. I think there might be a college with a 2 year gunsmith course in Minnesota (Circle Pine?)...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I take mine to Custom Gun Works in Fargo, even while I live in Bismarck.


----------

